# How do they do it.??



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have bought a few things direct from China very cheaply. I accept the quality might not be there but how do they do it.
Recently I saw an add for a large face but superslim wrist watch £1.60 inc postage.!

So more out of interest than actually needing another watch although my strap has seen better days, I ordered one.
It came today and is just perfect. It was cheaper than buying either another strap or having a new battery fitted.
It keeps good time and there is no reason to suppose it won't keep going for years. All for £1.60 inc postage.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What a bargain! 


I am off to take a look because I like a watch with an easy to read dial too


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's here Pat but I think the price has just gone up to £1.90...................

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=262876127759&view=all&tid=1996122684016

This one is slightly better quality and one I have been wearing for years...............
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252609140...49&var=551520747877&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Ray.

p.s. still £1.60 here........................
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gentleman...9bc3fdc&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=5&sd=262876127759


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I have bought a few things direct from China very cheaply. I accept the quality might not be there but how do they do it.
> Recently I saw an add for a large face but superslim wrist watch £1.60 inc postage.!
> 
> So more out of interest than actually needing another watch although my strap has seen better days, I ordered one.
> ...


I think you need more than half a day to tell if it keeps good time Ray, don´t you? :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan.
But my 'genuine' guaranteed $5 Rolex bought over 20 years ago in Mexico is still going strong. It's had many batteries and numerous straps but the 'gold' is wearing off now.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan.
> But my 'genuine' guaranteed $5 Rolex bought over 20 years ago in Mexico is still going strong. It's had many batteries and numerous straps but the 'gold' is wearing off now.
> 
> Ray.


Wos you ROLEX > got to do with the new one keeping time dear boy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cheep, cheep, cheep works for me.:laugh:0:smile2:

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Wos you ROLEX > got to do with the new one keeping time dear boy.


Try and keep up Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

greygit said:


> Try and keep up Jan.


Keep what up ? 
I know I can be dim, but I still don´t get it?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

If you take the battery out, you may find that it is correct twice per day, assuming that it's got "hands". :wink2: Much better than losing/gaining a minute per day.

Gordon


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Well re the title of your thread.....How do they do it???
Well they steal the technology , pay no R & D costs , have no ongoing investment, use almost slave labour with poor working conditions and probably no working rights and prob poor / dangerous working conditions...etc etc....
We all like cheap as opposed to dear, but at what price for those that HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO TAKE THE WORK........!!!!!!
Garcia


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your all potty :frown2:>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Garcia said:


> Well re the title of your thread.....How do they do it???
> Well they steal the technology , pay no R & D costs , have no ongoing investment, use almost slave labour with poor working conditions and probably no working rights and prob poor / dangerous working conditions...etc etc....
> We all like cheap as opposed to dear, but at what price for those that HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO TAKE THE WORK........!!!!!!
> Garcia


All true Garcia. But half a loaf is better than no loaf at all.
It was an exercise to just see what £1.60 got me.

Ray.


----------

